# Doodlebug Aristo and Real.



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The Elm Creek RR of Newark, DE has been conducting limited passenger operations during the winter with it Doodlebug. Today the Doodlebug was on it's regular Sunday run, and a group of railfans chased it. 

The Elm Creeks Doodlebug.....


















Simultaneously the Wilmington and Western RR was running it's Doodlebug. This is one of the few operational doodlebugs in the USA. This is an original PRR Doodlebug #4662, built as a gas electric in 1929. It was later rebuilt into a diesel electric, and has been rebuilt by the Wilmington and Western. 



















The Aristocraft Doodlebug does not look much like the PRR doodlebug, mostly in the roof details and in the baggage end. After much research I have about concluded that doodlebugs did not have clerestory roofs. I might be wrong, I just haven't found any yet. Most had arch roofs. 

What does a real doodlebug sound like???? There were many differences. The PRR 4662 is driven by dual Cummins Diesel engines. Only one truck is powered with electric traction motors. (under the baggage end). Here is a youtube video of the PRR doodlebug westbound.

*Real PRR Doodlebug westbound *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwGAKJuSl7s


*Real PRR Doodlebug Eastbound.... ....Different horns each end*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0quqgVEzeI

The horn on the baggage end sounds like a horn from a GG1. Did you notice the Stanley Steamer Car at the grade crossing? How cool is that, a Doodlebug and a Stanley Steamer all in one shot!!!! That was not planned.

Compare the sound of the Aristo Doodlebug with a Dallee Sound Card. Not bad. 

*Elm Creek Doodlebug with Dallee Sound card*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14zGcBr04us

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ONP77BvhXfc

Hopefully I can get up a few more detail pictures of the real Doodlebug


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a few more details regarding the PRR 4662 doodlebug. The car seats 66 passengers. It is divided into 2 sections, a main coach section and a smaller smoking area. Of course no smoking now. 

This is the "smoking section of the car" (sorry about catching the guy blowing his nose).









This is the coach section of the car.









The engine room has dual diesel engines and generators. Only one truck is powered. Notice that the engineer rides right in the engine compartment. I can tell you from having run this car years ago, it gets mighty loud when it is working!










And the right side engine. Notice the engineer gauges at the windows on the right. 









And a generator. Do you think the Revo could handle this voltage?









A few more details in the next post.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The doodlebug control stand on the "B" end is very basic. Throttle, reverser, brake and a few simple controls for lights, horn, bell. The engineer sits on a fold down platform. This was typical of Pennsy MUs also. Notice that the engineer controls for the Doodlebug "B" end are actually on the left side of the car as it is leading. 









Here the trainman stands next to the cab. The seat is that black thing that sort of looks like a big ping pong paddle. Doodlebugs were used on branch lines and not the best track. They were pretty good at rocking and rollin and sometimes were referred to as kidney busters. 










Here is a little roof detail. While it is an arch roof and not clerestory, the Aristo is really pretty similar to this. I may try to modify the roof on my Elm Creek Doodlebug. 










The Wilmington and Western had a terrific weekend. They ran the doodlebug from Hochessin, Delaware the normal western terminus of the line. (This line is former B&O and the 4662 never ran on it). For $5 you got a 40 minute round trip. Just right for young kids. A fun day with both big and small doodlebugs. 

Tom P


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom,

Nice photos and write up. I might be one of the few people who ever drove a doodle bug on this forum. In high school, I worked for Sperry Rail since their headquarters was in the next town over from where I grew up. The control stand was very similar to the one shown. I will never forget driving car 127 East through Moffat Tunnel or down the front range to Denver in the summer of 1995! 

There were a lot of people on the W&W in your photos. I might take Luke to ride that car, but if it doesn't have a lot of smoke and steam, he's not really that interested...


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

I just found this thread becase another thread led me to it. I found it iteresting that a model would be released with clerestory windows when the original had an arched roof. Sometimes "close enough" is not really very close. 

Your photos tell a very interesting story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

There's an operable one here in LA also, at Traveltown in Griffith Park, looks like its a similar model to the Pennsy doodlebug.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

catherine yronwode said:


> I just found this thread becase another thread led me to it. I found it iteresting that a model would be released with clerestory windows when the original had an arched roof. Sometimes "close enough" is not really very close.
> 
> Your photos tell a very interesting story. Thanks for sharing.


That's because Aristo had to reuse their existing heavyweight car to create the master molds so they just reworked what parts of the existing car they needed to but to save money left everything else as is, including the clerestory roof.


----------

